# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Si Te krijoj nje PDF File...

## astriku

Di te me tregoj dikush se si te krijoj nje PDF file nga word doc ne PDF file ?

----------


## driniluka

Shume e thjesht shiko foton
ose nese do ndonje tjeter shiko njehere http://www.fullfreesoftware.net/wind...donwnload.html si mbaje mend qe kishte nje ofert per convertimin e PDF-ve

----------


## Atlantisi

*Mund edhe ti konvertosh në www.online-convert.com*

----------

